# I Give Up, Help Please!



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

I've had problem after problem with a waltham "electronic" watch with an ESA 9154 movement. It worked fine for the first few weeks, then stopped, then worked for a short while, now has completely packed up :wallbash: . It is a present for someone and I could do with having it fully functional ASAP.

Is there anyone using the forum that can repair it for a modest fee? Please contact me at:

[email protected]

It will have to be my hotmail account, I can't seem to access the messenger service on this forum for some strange reason.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi, and welcome. Try clicking the Electric Watches banner at the top of the watch. Paul is a real expert.


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

Excellent info, many thanks.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, Ask Paul, world renowned is he :yes:

You can't access the Private Message system untill you have at least 50 postings under your belt, forum rules. Likewise you cannot use the Sales Section and a couple of other features till we "know" you a bit! :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

:clap: Busy day Rich?!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

It goes back to this thread...

I Knew Him Before He Was Famous


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Haha! Fantastic! Missed that one first time around... I'm sure Paul will be along shortly to thank you for bringing it back to light!


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

I sent the watch on Friday, had it back on Tuesday fully repaired and serviced.

All hail Paul!


----------

